# Teacher Relocating to Dubai In August



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

I was offered a position as an ESL teacher in Dubai and I am reporting to work the second week in August. I am awaiting attestation of my documents before I get my official travel dates... 

I noticed in a previous post that someone was advertising the sale of their furniture :couch2:-

I was wondering if anyone has a furnished apartment that they need taken over-

My housing allowance is only 20k AED and I was wondering if anyone could point me in a direction- I know I will probably have to put some of my :juggle: salary because of the amount being so low- but I really just need a 1 bedroom- if possible near the International City or Al Warqaa....

I also can not afford crazy agency fees.... 
Can anyone point me in the right direction or give me advice on how to find affordable housing??

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

20K per month? If its 20K per year, then you are being ripped off!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There's a thread on the forum at the moment about an expat who is leaving and wishes to sell his furniture.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...leaving-uae-need-sell-contents-apartment.html

I'm afraid if your housing allowance is 20K AED a year, you will not be able to afford anything, maybe just an unfurnished studio in International City.


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

Will the school not provide you with accommodation? I know the majority of schools give the option for teachers to have an allowance or they will provide you with an apartment. 20k is not much, you will struggle to get something for that. Maybe ask the school if they can give you a place to live.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

The School does provide accommodation but my husband will eventually be joining me and he cannot stay (even for a visit) in a shared accommodation. I'm just trying to plan ahead here because if I ask for accommodation then I am stuck in there for my three years of my contract and my husband will not be able to come.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Much as you would like to not pay agency fees, it is very risky not to go through them. You will have no protection at all, there are plenty of people out here who would love to take your money off you and disappear, and there is very little you can do about it!
A 20k allowance and the fact that you cannot even afford to pay agency fees means you should not even be considering this job. Plus the sort of places you can afford are not suitable for a western woman living alone. I would be reconsidering the whole thing if I were you.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Please clarify if you mean 20k a year or a month?


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Please clarify if you mean 20k a year or a month?


it is 20k a year-


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Much as you would like to not pay agency fees, it is very risky not to go through them. You will have no protection at all, there are plenty of people out here who would love to take your money off you and disappear, and there is very little you can do about it!
> A 20k allowance and the fact that you cannot even afford to pay agency fees means you should not even be considering this job. Plus the sort of places you can afford are not suitable for a western woman living alone. I would be reconsidering the whole thing if I were you.


Thank you for the very good Advice! I appreciate the advice about the broker! I will continue on working with them then!

Thank You-


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with them! Now if your husband can find a job with an allowance then perhaps you guys are set but 20k per year will only get you an unfurnished studio in international city and no one wants to live there anymore! I guess the 20k also depends on your salary but being a teacher I don't expect it to be very high.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Could go to sharjah. I have a friend who lives in a very nice apartment literally on the sharjah/dubai border that is 2,500 a month. They have a gym and a pool in their building that is very nice. The problem would be the traffic going to dubai in the morning. The traffic home doesnt really start until the exit after theirs, actually going into sharjah. You might want to try to find a shared accomodation off of dubizzle that is not on a contract until your husband comes and you guys can afford something else. 

I hope your salary is making up for your dismal accommodation allowance.


----------

